# MISC | Giant locomotive appreciation thread (Photo Thread)



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

One of my favorite large loco's, one of, if not the biggest in the world and in my opinion on of the coolest is the GE dash 9. It's 23 meters long, weighs 193,000 kg (425000 lbs) and can cruise at nearly 75 mph (120 kph). There are more than 2000 of them worldwide, In Canada, United States, Mexico, Brazil and Australia (A few other countries have older versions like china etc.)




































































Post pics of your favorite giant locomotives


----------



## Burkitt (Jun 3, 2008)

My favourite huge locomotive is the Voith Maxima 40CC.









_Image published by Tobias b köhler under the Creative Commons Attribution Share Alike license_

It is the world's most powerful single engined diesel-hydraulic locomotive, with a power output of 3600kW. So far 77 of the Maxima 40CC and the slightly less powerful 30CC have been ordered.


----------



## octopusop (Feb 10, 2009)

China did not import the dash9 series, she imported 421 dash7(ND5/C36-7) locos in 1984 and 1986. Qishuyan Locomotive & Rolling Stock Works are producing Chinese version GE AC6000CW ---- HXN5 from June 2009, first order from Ministry of Railway is 500 units. 

American locos are favorably reviewed in China, fuel consumption of 3600 hp ND5 is same as 3300hp Chinese DF4, tractive effort and speed are same as 5000 hp Chinese DF8. But American locos are too slow when compared with electric locomotives. For example, same Co-Co wheel arrangement, power of HXN5 is 4664kw, HXD3 is 7200kw, HXD3B is 9600kw, dragging standard 5000 tons goods train, the maxim speed(km/h) of them is:
ratio of slope(‰) HXN5 HXD3 HXD3B
0-----------------105----120---120
2------------------73----107---120
4------------------51-----84---102
6------------------38-----67----85


----------



## octopusop (Feb 10, 2009)

The most powerful locomotives in the world.
HXD3B 9600kW electric
HXN3 4664kW diesel (EMD SD90MAC Chinese version)


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The Swiss railways had some huge locomotive for the mountain routes. 

Ae 8/14 double locomotives

loc: 11801
build year: 1931
length: 34,000 mm
speed: 100 km/h
power 5,514 kW 









by: Pedros Eisenbahn 

loc: 11852
build year: 1938
length: 34,010 mm
speed: 110 km/h
power 8,162 kW









by: peters452002

BLS Ae 8/8

build year: 1959-1966
length: 30,230 mm
speed: 125 km/h
power 6,475 kW









by: peters452002


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

*Giant Slovak locomotive class 131*

Manufacturer: Škoda Plzeň
Built between: 1980 - 1982
Weight: 169 t
Length: 34.540 m
Power: 4,480 kW
Speed: 100 km/h


































Photos are from: http://trainweb.cz/


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Russia, 3ЭС5К:



























_train-photo.ru_


----------



## octopusop (Feb 10, 2009)

DF11G, Diesel 7220kW, 2(Co-Co)









SS4G, 6400kW, 2(Bo-Bo)
They combined 4 SS4Gs usualy as a 25600kW mulit-locomotive.
2 SS4Gs at the head of 20000 tons train.








2 SS4Gs at the middle of the train, controlled by first SS4G wireless.









HXD1, 9600kW, 2(Bo-Bo)
They combined 3 HXD1s usualy as a 28800kW mulit-locomotive.
2 HXD1s at the head of 20000 tons train, and one at middle. the first one controls others by wireless.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Momo1435 said:


> The Swiss railways had some huge locomotive for the mountain routes.
> 
> Ae 8/14 double locomotives
> 
> ...



Those are really cool looking, shame they're not running anymore, although switzerland does have a few newer big ones

I'm pretty sure this double decker IC below has the largest 4 axle locomotive in europe.











This locomotive isn't really super giant, but it's beautiful, and at 120,000 kg it's pretty big for swiss railways... there is also an 80,000 kg version (which are more common) for passenger trains.


----------



## octopusop (Feb 10, 2009)

European railways prefer quick and light goods trains.
American railways prefer slow and heavy goods trains.

Chinese railway prefers fast and heavy goods trains, if you wants to visit Godzilla, take a ticket to china.


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

More photos of 3ЭС5К:



















And it's little sister 2ЭС5К:


















_train-photo.ru_


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Damn, those Russian trains look like they have a foot thick shell of armor.


Well, This is actually the largest diesel locomotive in the US, I don't know if they still run or not, but they belong to the Union pacific railroad, and at nearly 250 metric tonnes (275 tons) and 8 axles they are about 30 meters long.











These new NJ Transit locomotives are four axles and pretty cool looking


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Jay said:


> Those are really cool looking, shame they're not running anymore, although switzerland does have a few newer big ones
> 
> I'm pretty sure this double decker IC below has the largest 4 axle locomotive in europe.
> 
> ...


The Re 6/6 (Re 620) together with the German Class 103 have been the most powerful single locomotives in the world for a long time. Especially when in the 1980s newer three-phase electrical motors became the norm, that gave locomotives the same characteristics as the old locos but with a lower power output. 

And only now the Chinese have made locomotives that use the latest technology but with maximum strength they have been surpassed.


----------



## octopusop (Feb 10, 2009)

JoKo65 said:


> More photos of 3ЭС5К:


Why this 3(Bo-Bo) 12 axles locomotive have only 9180kW continous power?





Jay said:


> Well, This is actually the largest diesel locomotive in the US, I don't know if they still run or not, but they belong to the Union pacific railroad, and at nearly 250 metric tonnes (275 tons) and 8 axles they are about 30 meters long.


American railway's idea is very different from European. In America, axle load is 32 metric tons and in Europe axle load is 20~22 metric tons. So, an American 2(Bo-Bo) locomotive weights 256 metric tons, an European one weights 160~176 tons. In America, locomotives run 30~60 km/h at worse rails, in Europe goods locos run 120 km/h(max) at better rails.

Chinese idea of railway is similar as European, axle load is 23 or 25 tons normally, 21 or 22 tons for 160 km/h passenger locomotives.

The max axle load on the earth is 35.7 metric tons of Australia iron ore lines. Locomotives and combined tech are from America, but wagons are made in China.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

American locomotives run faster than 30-60 kph. Our freight trains run at 90-100 kph at top speed. They only go slow through towns and take a while to speed up.


What European locomotive weighs 160-176 tonnes? The largest European locomotives weigh only 130 tonnes. (Minus the Iron ore line in sweden, but that's just one locomotive). Correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

My favorite giant, EP-2 Bi-Polar


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Jay said:


> American locomotives run faster than 30-60 kph. Our freight trains run at 90-100 kph at top speed. They only go slow through towns and take a while to speed up.
> 
> 
> What European locomotive weighs 160-176 tonnes? The largest European locomotives weigh only 130 tonnes. (Minus the Iron ore line in sweden, but that's just one locomotive). Correct me if I'm mistaken.


Sorry, but for example EP2K (Russian (o yes, Russia is Europe)) is 135 tonnes, 2TE70 (Russian too) is 141, EP200 is 180.
BTW the IORE have 26 units.
Also you can look for SJ Dm3 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SJ_Dm3 190 tons


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

This is the biggest loco you will find in Austria these days: Taurus III. While it might not be a real giant, I think it looks rather strong and powerful - and it's world's fastest loco:


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

octopusop said:


> Why this 3(Bo-Bo) 12 axles locomotive have only 9180kW continous power?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget, too, that you have the different coupling standards - the AAR couplers used in North America, China and Australia are far, far stronger than the buffer and chain ones used in Europe, requiring locomotives that can pull more weight and with the ability to be joined into multiple-unit sets (three and four 3.5+ MW diesel locomotives pulling one train is common and normal here), while such sets would be useless in Europe - they would outpull the buffer and chain couplers' capacity.

Mike


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Aokromes said:


> Sorry, but for example EP2K (Russian (o yes, Russia is Europe)) is 135 tonnes, 2TE70 (Russian too) is 141, EP200 is 180.
> BTW the IORE have 26 units.
> Also you can look for SJ Dm3 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SJ_Dm3 190 tons


I meant more like single bodied locomotives, not 2 or three connected, but I guess that still counts as it's still huge.




> This is the biggest loco you will find in Austria these days: Taurus III


The Taurus locomotive is Austria's biggest engine? You guys don't have any 6 axle loco's for freight trains?

Taurus loco's are seriously the coolest in Europe, if not the world, 357 kph for a single 90 tonne machine is damn impressive. Not to mention they look awesome.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Genesis is my favorite. 











































Soon they'll be pulling Talgo cars across Wisconsin and Northern Illinois too!:banana:

I'll have too look up some of these other locos in the thread. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Jay said:


> I meant more like single bodied locomotives, not 2 or three connected, but I guess that still counts as it's still huge.


EP200 is single bodied


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

He Named Thor said:


> Soon they'll be pulling Talgo cars across Wisconsin and Northern Illinois too!:banana:


That must look weird, such a high locomotive with the ultra low talgo cars. hno:


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Momo1435 said:


> That must look weird, such a high locomotive with the ultra low talgo cars. hno:


I'll look something like what Amtrak's Cascades use.

Also, USA railroads have experimented with much higher power diesel and other locomotives over the years and found that as single-unit locomotives start going over about 3.5 MW they start to become impractical. It is much more cost effective to have four units of 3.5 MW than two units of 7 MW in a multiple-unit set. Yes, USA railroads have tried various non-straight electric post-steam technologies (ie, the 7.5 MW turbines used by Union Pacific in the 1950s and 1960s), but they all proved to be too expensive to operate and maintain for the power that they provided.

In fact, right now, Union Pacific is busy de-rating the 4.5 MW AC6000CW locomotives in its fleet to 3.3 MW.

Mike


----------



## FlyFish (Feb 1, 2007)

To me, THIS is still the most impressive giant.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Momo1435 said:


> That must look weird, such a high locomotive with the ultra low talgo cars. hno:





mgk920 said:


> I'll look something like what Amtrak's Cascades use.
> 
> Mike


Right. The Talgo cars on each end had panels added to the top to make it look as if they rise up to meet the taller locomotives.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Ah, that just doesn't look right.


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes, I prefer the original Talgo locomotives











 

V max 256,38 km/h


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Jay said:


> The Taurus locomotive is Austria's biggest engine? You guys don't have any 6 axle loco's for freight trains?


Well, in Europe, we like track quality and therefore the CC diagrams are
not regarded very favourably those days, because the longest wheelbase
of the C truck is much more agressive for the track. Also a C truck cannot
be made symmetric like a B truck can be, and the dis-balance is also bad
for the track.

CC locos were a necessity in the past because of adherence problems. You
needed CC locos for their weight, and because they could outpout more
tractive effort at startup. Today, with electronic traction control systems,
a modern BB loco and its 80 tons can output more tractive effort than a
120 tons CC loco of the 70's. That's why all electric CCs in Europe will
disappear : French CC 6500 and German E 103 are already gone, swiss
Ae 6/6 too, I think, and belgian HLE 20 have less than 10 years ahead of
them. And the big swiss machines that you have seen before in this thread,
the RE 6/6, are BBB, not CC. Same for the locos of the channel tunnel.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

^^ The Ae 6/6 isn't gone, although many of them were recently stored because the declining traffic thanks to the economic crisis.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Momo1435 said:


> That must look weird, such a high locomotive with the ultra low talgo cars. hno:


It's really common in Spain too. Huge Vossloh locomotives with teenie talgo cars


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Yes, that also looks weird.










Their electric traction with Siemens 252 locomotive is already much better.









pictures: railfaneurope.net


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Orignal post by MarcVD

That's why all electric CCs in Europe will
disappear : French CC 6500 and German E 103 are already gone, swiss
Ae 6/6 too, I think, and belgian HLE 20 have less than 10 years ahead of
them. And the big swiss machines that you have seen before in this thread,
the RE 6/6, are BBB, not CC. Same for the locos of the channel tunnel.


Yours is the first explanation I've seen that clearly reveals why the European electric fleet is, for the most part, made up of Bo-Bo machines. So thanks for that. 

However, do you not think you're being a bit hasty with reagrds to your statement about the shelf life of Co-Co machines? 

For example, the three operators of the class 92, bought into use for Channel Tunnel work from the mid-90s, are hardly going to scrap these machines. 













One would also hardly expect DB Schenker to scrap the Co-Co EuroSprinter electrics, bought into use for working between Germany and Sweden.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

^There are also the 6 axle hercules locomotives, though I'm not sure if they're electric or diesel electric.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Do these locomotives still run in England?

I like them


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

He Named Thor said:


> Right. The Talgo cars on each end had panels added to the top to make it look as if they rise up to meet the taller locomotives.


I never understand why they used talgo cars with those locamotives...


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Jay said:


> Do these locomotives still run in England?
> 
> I like them


not in normal service...network rail does run them to check track i think


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^


Yes they - the class 37 - are still in normal service. 

Two companies use them. Direct Rail Services (DRS) has them hauling nuclear waste trains, while DB Schenker has a handful of them to haul some trains for Network Rail.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Jay said:


> ^There are also the 6 axle hercules locomotives, though I'm not sure if they're electric or diesel electric.



From which country/operator?


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

I lake that one!


----------



## octopusop (Feb 10, 2009)

MarcVD said:


> Well, in Europe, we like track quality and therefore the CC diagrams are
> not regarded very favourably those days, because the longest wheelbase
> of the C truck is much more agressive for the track. Also a C truck cannot
> be made symmetric like a B truck can be, and the dis-balance is also bad
> ...


Don't agree.

Traction effort was limited by chain and buffer coupler in Europe, Bo-Bo locos made by modern tech get the max strength of coupler, so Co-Co disappeared.
In China, a Co-Co loco can drag a 5000t freight train running at 120kph, in Europe, a Bo-Bo loco only drag a 1000t freight train at the same speed, just because of using of AAR coupler in China.


----------



## Perennial Quest (May 24, 2007)

FlyFish said:


> To me, THIS is still the most impressive giant.


No pic showing


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

^^ Correct link:

http://3360x1050.com/images/3360x1050_desktop_wallpapers/transportation/big_boy_locomotive.jpg


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

octopusop said:


> Don't agree.
> 
> Traction effort was limited by chain and buffer coupler in Europe, Bo-Bo locos made by modern tech get the max strength of coupler, so Co-Co disappeared.
> In China, a Co-Co loco can drag a 5000t freight train running at 120kph, in Europe, a Bo-Bo loco only drag a 1000t freight train at the same speed, just because of using of AAR coupler in China.


Also here in North America. 13000t coal trains run through Appleton, WI (just a few blocks from where I live) 2-3 times every week to feed a power plant in Green Bay, WI. They are normally pulled by two 3.4MW 'Co-Co' diesel locomotives that are joined together into a single multiple-unit set.

Those style trains are standard operating procedure throughout North America, although more locomotives are used on them in the more mountainous regions.

Mike


----------



## octopusop (Feb 10, 2009)

mgk920 said:


> Also here in North America. 13000t coal trains run through Appleton, WI (just a few blocks from where I live) 2-3 times every week to feed a power plant in Green Bay, WI. They are normally pulled by two 3.4MW 'Co-Co' diesel locomotives that are joined together into a single multiple-unit set.
> 
> Those style trains are standard operating procedure throughout North America, although more locomotives are used on them in the more mountainous regions.
> 
> Mike


Joke!:bash:

20,000t coal trains are runnging through Datong-Qinghuangdao every 15 minutes.

The railway transported 350,000,000t coal at the year of 2008!

American locomotives were considered as out of date in heavy duty rails 20 years ago in China.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Aokromes said:


> EP200 is single bodied
> 
> http://img15.imageshack.us/i/15175861603.jpg


One on left is world's fastest diesel train.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

TedStriker said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Yes they - the class 37 - are still in normal service.
> ...


You never see them though...mayb like once in a life time


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

octopusop said:


> Joke!:bash:
> 
> 20,000t coal trains are runnging through Datong-Qinghuangdao every 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


To be fair

GE's HXN5/ES59ACi should be considered state of art even by China's standards.


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

octopusop said:


> Don't agree.
> 
> Traction effort was limited by chain and buffer coupler in Europe,
> 
> […]


Half of Europe uses SA-3 couplers.


----------



## octopusop (Feb 10, 2009)

JoKo65 said:


> Half of Europe uses SA-3 couplers.


SA3 couplers are using in East Europe, axle load, max speed and axle power of locomotive are very difference from West Europe we have talked about.



UD2 said:


> To be fair
> 
> GE's HXN5/ES59ACi should be considered state of art even by China's standards.


American locos are pretty good diesel locos, but did you see "heavy duty" i have written? Diesel locos are inadaptable for huge freight transportation in populated area of China. They are too slow when drag heavy trains.

All of HXN5s were attached to Harbin section of Harbin bureau, a remote frontier.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

octopusop said:


> American locos are pretty good diesel locos, but did you see "heavy duty" i have written? Diesel locos are inadaptable for huge freight transportation in populated area of China. They are too slow when drag heavy trains.
> 
> All of HXN5s were attached to Harbin section of Harbin bureau, a remote frontier.


Those 20000t coal trains in China use additional locomotives distributed throughout the train (middle and end), mainly to be able make the trains heavier without overloading the couplers. North American railroads also make use of 'distributed power' on many trains, but they try to avoid it if at all possible due to the cost and delays involved with switching the locomotives into and out of the trains.

The 13000t coal trains that pass through here (they serve ONE power plant that consumes 2-3 trainloads per week) have the locomotives at the front end of the trains ONLY. If those trains were any heavier they would also have to use distributed power.

(Remember that China and North America use identical coupling standards.)

Mike


----------



## octopusop (Feb 10, 2009)

Datong-Qinhuangdao is a coal special line, effective lengths of receiving-departure track are 3000m for 20000t trains. The trains are fixed without switching.

In normal lines of China, receiving-departure tracks are 1050m or 850m, so a freight train weights 6500t or 5000t. As i had posted #3 of this thread, dragging a same 5000t train, an American loco runs only 51kph at 4‰gradient lines, and an electric loco runs 102kph. So American locos are not allowed to run at main railway lines, there are too many 160kph passenger tains, freight trains and 200kph or 250kph CRHs, American locos in the main line will cause disasters.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

poshbakerloo said:


> I never understand why they used talgo cars with those locamotives...


Well, the Talgo cars provide a nice riding experience for the passengers (who don't normally care all that much about how the setup looks), and the locomotives had to be diesel. Plus, the less they cost the better. So that's what they ended up with. To be fair, the locomotive at the front, closest to the camera, isn't powered. The engine was removed, it's simply a control car. 

Could've been worse. At least they put the wings on top, looks much better than it would've without them. 










Try to imagine that without those top pieces.


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

mgk920 said:


> Those 20000t coal trains in China use additional locomotives distributed throughout the train (middle and end), mainly to be able make the trains heavier without overloading the couplers. North American railroads also make use of 'distributed power' on many trains, but they try to avoid it if at all possible due to the cost and delays involved with switching the locomotives into and out of the trains.
> 
> The 13000t coal trains that pass through here (they serve ONE power plant that consumes 2-3 trainloads per week) have the locomotives at the front end of the trains ONLY. If those trains were any heavier they would also have to use distributed power.
> 
> ...


I think the point he's making is that even the most powerful US made diesels are not fast enough when compared to the rest of the world standards when it comes to freight. 

Freights in the US and Canada usually have the benefit of ownership, where the Freight lines own much of the tracks that its trains operate on and thus, do not have to fight for priority rights against mail and passanger traffic that travels at twice and three times its speed. 

In China, however, freights have lower priority than passenger and mail travel, and therefore must travel their set distance before the next set of high speed passenger train catches up. If the freight cannot cover its distance in the set time window, it’ll be thrown onto a by-pass track until the next window. Because China’s rail networks are at capacity, this wait could possibly last over 20 hours. 

This is why on China’s lines, unless you’re looking at a special line such as the Datong-Qinghuangdao line where coal trains dominate the theme, you will see freights whizzing by at at least 80kph, if not faster. Dispite the fact that the North American style 160 carriage freight dragged by 5 diesels may be a more efficient way of freight travel, you won’t see no 40km/h clunkers on China's mainlines anytime soon.

What China does love its GEs for are as switcher engines. They ain’t fast, but they sure are powerful.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

TedStriker said:


> From which country/operator?


Lithuania

They weigh 136 tonnes, I'm not sure if they are only diesel but it looks like it from the pic.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

UD2 said:


> Dispite the fact that the North American style 160 carriage freight dragged by 5 diesels may be a more efficient way of freight travel, you won’t see no 40km/h clunkers on China's mainlines anytime soon.
> 
> What China does love its GEs for are as switcher engines. They ain’t fast, but they sure are powerful.


North American freight trains can definitely travel way faster than 40 kph, even large, heavy freight trains, 5-10000 tons, can travel close to 100 kph with enough locomotive power, it's just not as common.


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Jay said:


> North American freight trains can definitely travel way faster than 40 kph, even large, heavy freight trains, 5-10000 tons, can travel close to 100 kph with enough locomotive power, it's just not as common.


It's not that it's not common; it's just that it simply doesn't happen. The number of ES44 type engines that a 5000 ton freight will need for it to run at 100kph and the amount of fuel that they’ll burn through makes it cost prohibitive.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

UD2 said:


> It's not that it's not common; it's just that it simply doesn't happen. The number of ES44 type engines that a 5000 ton freight will need for it to run at 100kph and the amount of fuel that they’ll burn through makes it cost prohibitive.


Here's a Canadian Pacific train at about 80-90 kph, more than 5000 tons

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1pTw4QrbVI&feature=related


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't think I'd want a giant freight train roaring through most parts of the country at high speeds. That would take the length of Iowa to stop. 

Maybe if we ever get serious about grade separation...


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The German locomotives from the 232/234 series "Ludmilla" are also pretty big. 









by rienitz 

Built by the October Revolution Locomotive Works in Woroschilowgrad, Sovjetunion (now Lokomotivfabrik Luhansk in Lugansk, Ukraine)

Same type in Bulgaria









by TonyU020

In the Netherlands we had some bigger looking American locomotives, the 1200 series. Designed in America but manufactured in Holland in the early 1950s









by cklx


----------



## Cristii (Apr 28, 2008)

*Romanian Class 47*


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Cristii said:


>



Is it me, or does this Romanian class 47 look like the robot from the film 'The Day the Earth Stood Still'. (That's not a criticism, just an observation).


----------



## Cristii (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ I wouldn't really say so. If only the front window was narrower. Dunno.


----------



## metsfan (Apr 14, 2008)

EMD F40PH-2CAT. 3000 hp prime mover, not the biggest locomotive ever, but it still hauls ass, and makes a show wherever it goes, loud and fast accelerating!

I've stood 2 track widths away from one of these with an engineer not afraid to show its power off for my camera, he reels it up, lets the brakes out a bit then really puts on the throttle and off it goes shaking the entire train station, its 2 stroke V16 audible from blocks away!

I've also stood ~2 feet away on a low level platform at hoboken terminal when they bring it up from low idle prepping for a pax move, warming it up in the chilly winter air before also putting on a a show as its lucky riders are pulled along out of the historic trainshed.

- A


----------



## lowes48 (Jan 18, 2010)

Some AC6000:

































And other assorted big locomotive goodness:


----------



## railzilla (Feb 20, 2010)

*The reason why Switzerland never had big steamers*











Ce 6/8 Crocodile. It was such a success that the Swiss network was fully electrified. Many locos where called crocodile after this, but this is the original. One of those replaced about 6 of the C 5/& Elephant steamers. Not only because of power but because lower maintenance and cleaning. Also steamers have to be preheated electric locos just rais teh pantograph and start their duty.


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2009)

^^^ I like how they have the same shaft drive arrangement a steam engine has. This looks quite inefficient though as it must add a huge amount of weight to the moving parts.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

^^ It was efficiënt back in 1919.


----------



## railzilla (Feb 20, 2010)

It is still more energy efficient than any modern diesel locos :banana:.Initil power output was 1650 kW and after revision in the 1940s they had an output of 2700 kW. On that time it was just not possible to build smaller motors with enough power output. So the crocodile has four motors but six driven axles. Early electrics had the motors in the loco casing and not in the bogies like today. Also it is an articulated design which was not that common back then. Closest in the steam world would be a Garrat type articulated loco.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

The Iron ore trains on Malmbanan (the ore line) are real beasts:


----------



## Spikespiegel (Jul 13, 2009)

My favourite locomotive is the DSB/DB class EG 3100:










Wheel arrangement Co’Co’
Weight 132 t
Voltage systems 15 kV, 16 2/3 Hz / 25 kV, 50 Hz
Continuous rating 6 500 kW
Maximum speed 140 kph


----------



## KOSTYK (Mar 8, 2011)

The new romanian freight locomotive Softronic Trans Montana, which is designed and build in Romania.
http://mattrullz.deviantart.com/art/Softronic-Trans-Montana-1-181695537

Product name	Trans Montana
Product description	asynchrone AC multi-purpose locomotive
Power system	25kV AC
Total length	19.740 mm
Width	3.000 mm
no. axles / Axle arrangement:	6 / Co' Co'
Track gauge	1435 mm
Total weight	120 tonnes
Axle load	20 tonnes
Top speed (operational)	160 kph
Wheel diameter	1.250 mm (new) - 1.210 mm (minimum)
Duration power rating	6.000 kW
Traction effort	292 kN


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm really surprised, why such iconic soviet loco as VL85 wasn't posted on this thread yet. 
Here it comes (clickable):



12 axles, 110 km/h, 9360 kW duration power, 288 000 kg heavy. 45 m long from tip of one SA-3 coupling to another. The most powerful loco of the world (1983-2000 - beaten by IORE). And ever if this aren't enough, you can join 2 such monsters together and control them out of the single cab*.



*To be clear picture shows single locomotive, e.g. it's just articulated.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Jay said:


> These new NJ Transit locomotives are four axles and pretty cool looking


Does "cool" imply 'sorely mismatched' nowadays?




N&W Class J 4-8-4 611 (Roanoke Shops 388 5/50) @Decatur IL 6-16-85:


----------



## Maadeuurija (Nov 14, 2010)

big locomotives in Estonia 
2TE116 (built in Lugansk, Ukraine)








C36-7i








And a size comparison between 2 2TE116, C36-7i, DR1A(DMU) and people








all pictures from http://www.balticrailpics.net/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

trainrover said:


> Does "cool" imply 'sorely mismatched' nowadays?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was during testing.....they were running some tests on certain NJT lines.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Here are some of my favourite giant locomotives.

Toshiba for TCDD








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tramturk/2950337472/

China Railways 6K








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fa/6K-052_Srbd.jpg

RENFE Class 269








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xavibayod/5743729525/

RENFE Class 319








http://www.flickr.com/photos/neil_sutton/5581799604/

NSW railways class 86








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johannes-j-smit/5798604178/


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

lowes48 said:


>


Neat, trains still get/risk getting knocked out. Upon the introduction of trains, UK Victorians were startled by the
advent of travel during and after snowstorms.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Some rugged but lovely locomotives from RZD and UkrZ.









http://pics.livejournal.com/roman983/pic/00064x97









http://pics.livejournal.com/roman983/pic/0005y0d3









http://pics.livejournal.com/roman983/pic/0004ycc5









http://pics.livejournal.com/roman983/pic/0004x4r7


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, EP1 and Chs4 aren't really giant....


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

A promo featuring clips of various giants:





▼▼ ▲▲ 2'24" 


trainrover said:


> ^^ clickable...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

(mute! :wallbash​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

just a small giant


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

Class 55 _Deltic_:
















> This is an unfortunate looking one... I'm sorry England.


They may look unfortunate, but they sound pretty good.


----------



## wirajack (Sep 16, 2009)

Keretapi Tanah Melayu (KTM - Malayan Railway) of Malaysia, latest locomotive from Dalian Locomotive and Rolling Stock Co, China, a 3500hp MAN RK 215 making it the most powerful loco in KTM's meter gauge inventory.


----------



## wirajack (Sep 16, 2009)

A 3400HP GE-Bombardier Blue Tiger locomotive, manufactured in AD-Tranz factory Kassell, Germany. Delivered in 2004/2005 to KTM Malaysia making it the longest (19m) and heaviest (120t) loco in Malaysia


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Is that Cape gauge?


----------



## loefet (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ Apparently it's metre gauge, according to Wikipedia. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rail_transport_in_Malaysia


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

Class 56 _Grid_:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

Southern Railway _Leader_ class


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

MTAB Iore


Malmtåg i Murjek by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


nor_2011_167 by Michael Hanisch, on Flickr


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Does the *3M62* from Russia count as "giant"?










The M62 series locomotives were produced 1965-1994 by Voroshilovgrad Locomotive Factory (Lugansk, Ukraine). The single section locomotive (M62) was used in all of the USSR countries and even outside it. In Poland it was known as ST44, in Germany - BR120, Czech Republic - class 781, Hungary - M62, Cuba - M-62K, Mongolia - M62 and North Korea - 내연6xx(Naeyŏn 6xx)).

The M62 also came as double section locomotive, but I guess since this is the "giant" locomotive thread, then the three section locomotive would fit better here. 

Each seaction is a Co-Co locomotive, with 1472kW (1974hp). So the triple section one has almost 6000hp (please correct me, I couldn't find exact data on the 3M62 and I'm just guessing).


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

^^
I'd go with 4TE116U four-section locomotive (made from two 2TE116U locomotives). Power should be 14'400 hp or 10'700 kW.









EDIT: BTW It is only photoshop of the numner  Actually it's just 2 2TE116U locomotives together.

In real life 3TE116U is the largest one








Power should be 10 800 hp or 8 025 kW


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

I thought so  since the TE locomotives (single ones) are more powerfull then M62 (TE10 has about 2`500hp, while M62 has about 2`000hp).


----------



## voyager221 (Mar 8, 2015)

CSR(China South Locomotive & Rolling Stock Corporation Limited) built these 12 axles(3x(Bo-Bo)), 30tons axle load, 14400kw electric locomotives for Shenhua Energy Company on their dedicated heavy haul coal railway line.


----------



## voyager221 (Mar 8, 2015)

CNR HXN3 Tibetan version, 2x(Co-Co), 2x6000hp diesel engine(not sure how much hp at 4000m altitude)


----------



## voyager221 (Mar 8, 2015)

NJ2(GE C38AChe) on tibetan plateau, 2x(Co-Co), 2x4500hp(sea level), 2x3600hp(5000m altitude)


----------



## voyager221 (Mar 8, 2015)

Triple traction! by qj7205
Just feel the vibe.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Only one pantograph to feed the 4 units ?
Very much like the streamlined US units of the 50ies, beautiful. More of the same, please...


----------



## Maadeuurija (Nov 14, 2010)

MarcVD said:


> Only one pantograph to feed the 4 units ?
> Very much like the streamlined US units of the 50ies, beautiful. More of the same, please...


How much do you need then? :lol:


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

There are almost twice shorter EMUs than that locomotive


----------



## M-NL (Sep 18, 2012)

MarcVD said:


> Only one pantograph to feed the 4 units ?


The double wire overhead lines in the photos may make you think these are 3000V DC units. They're not. These are 25 kV 50 Hz AC units, so they would only draw around 550 A to deliver their full 13.12 MW. For comparison: In the Netherlands the 1500V DC class 1600 and 1700 locos will draw over 3000A, yet still don't require both pantographs up to start.


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Nerone.Au (May 23, 2017)

Chile's EFE class E-29
Built by GE & Westinghouse in 1949, 4500hp, 210tonnes, 120km/h.


----------



## 3737 (Jul 1, 2009)

After 60 years big boy 4014 is running again.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

3737 said:


> After 60 years big boy 4014 is running again.


Truly amazing! Still a few minor 'teething' issues to clear up on it, but the wizards in UP's Cheyenne, WY steam shop have worked magic with the 4014!

:dance:

Mike


----------

